# Happy Birthday Black Cat



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope Vlad got you something spooky for your B-Day!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

happy happy birthday


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday, Black Cat! Hope your day is filled with wonderful and spooky surprises! 










Salem says..."Happy birfday! Party 'til you're pooped!!"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Blackcat!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day BC!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Blackcat!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Karen. Hmmmmm, maybe I can buy her something from ACC and get away with it. Doesn't this mean another of her nine lives is gone?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Karen. Sorry I forgot your gift the other day....guess that means we have to get together again soon  Make my friend take you out to a nice dinner or something. And Vlad, I don't think something from ACC will do...especially since you'd end up taking it back anyway!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Black Cat!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Black Cat...in case you were wondering i was singing that...LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday BlackCat!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very happy birthday to you Karen.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Karen!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!!*


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Black Cat, have an awesome day!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Have a happy Birthday BC


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Black Cat*


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for all the Birthday wishes. I'm having a nice quiet day at home in the AC. I'm gonna wait til our son comes home from scout camp on Saturday before we eat tons of Birthday Cake.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Happy Barfday Black Cat!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy happy~Birthday!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Black Cat


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

happy birthday!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Black Cat! I hope you have had a wonderful day!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday dear Black Cat! :> Hope you enjoyed your day :> Your Birthday candy will be on its way tomorrow! Sorry it'll be late :< I didn't know LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Crap! Sorry Black Cat...looks like I was a little slow on the draw here!!!
But hope it was what you expected!!! or maybe not? LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day BlackCat!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I finally got around to having my Birthday Cake last night. Yummmmm!!!!! and still tons of left overs.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy B Day B Cat!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to da cat! Im glad you enjoyed your day.. or couple days.


----------

